# Please describe areas of Ontario



## Bunk (Jul 16, 2017)

Interval International lists the following areas of Ontario as destinations:

1.   Calabogie
2.   Cobden
3.   Georgian Bay
4.   Land O' Lakes
5.   Muskoka
6.   Shanty Bay

Although we've visited Toronto and the Niagara Falls area, I don't know anything about the areas listed.

I'm anyone whether anyone would be kind enough to give us comments on any of the regions and in particular reasons we might want to visit or stay away.

Thank you.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 16, 2017)

Bunk said:


> Interval International lists the following areas of Ontario as destinations:
> 
> 1.   Calabogie
> 2.   Cobden
> ...



Have you put any of those destinations into Google Maps?  That will give you a better understanding of their proximity to Toronto.

The Calabogie area is near Ottawa. It is very rural but a pretty, hilly and wooded area. It is just over an hour drive to Ottawa (Canada's capital).

Cobden is a little further north (closer to Algonquin Provincial Park) from Calabogie. It is a very rural small town as well.

Georgian Bay is off Lake Huron and is home of the largest fresh water beach in Canada (Wasaga Beach). The area is next to the continuation of the Niagara Escarpment so there are some very hilly areas with cliffs.

Land O'Lakes area (as far as I know) is what people refer to the area north of Kingston, ON (which is on the St. Lawrence River). It is pretty heavily wooded with many small lakes and rivers.

Muskoka is about 2hrs north of Toronto. It is a very popular (& expensive)  cottage area for owners & tourists. There are many lakes and rocky areas in this heavily wooded area.

Shanty Bay is a very small community north of Barrie ON on the shores of Lake Simcoe. It is closer to Toronto than Muskoka. There really isn't much in the village except for a small variety store and a firehall. Barrie is a fair sized town 10 minutes away.

I live in between the Shanty Bay and Muskoka areas (near Orillia). If there is anything else you'd like to know, or information on a particular resort, I'd be glad to help.


~Diane


----------



## Bunk (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks Diane

What would you say are the best months to visit.


----------



## Bunk (Jul 16, 2017)

This may be helpful only to me, but in case anyone is interested, here are approximate driving times on Google Maps from White Plains, NY (just north of NYC):

1.  Land O' Lakes : 7 Hours
2.  Ottowa:            7 hours
3.  Calabogie          7.25 hours
4.  Toronto             7.5 hours
5.  Cobden             7.5 hours
6.  Shanty Bay        8.25 hours 
7.  Georgian Bay    9 hours
8.  Muskoka            9 hours


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 16, 2017)

Well summer usually has very limited availability as an exchange, so if you find one at all, that would be a bonus.

Winter can be good if you want some skiing or outdoor activities, and if you are from NY you might have an idea what you get for a Canadian winter.  Short days however, with only 8 hrs of sunlight.  I know I have spent going to work in the dark and getting home in the dark in the middle of winter.

Spring is unpredictable.  As it can snow (lightly) into May.  So Mar to Apr are usually still mud months.

Fall is the season that I love the best, the trees will be changing colours (spelled the Canadian way), the days are warm, the nights are crisp.

There are certain destinations that are more isolated that have inventory available. 

You just might have to be opportunistic if you want a summer or fall week.

I am originally from London ON, and I still have family there and they are always having me look for inventory.  I have not had II for a while now, so I don't know what inventory they have lately.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 16, 2017)

Bunk said:


> Thanks Diane
> 
> What would you say are the best months to visit.



As Sandy says summer is pretty hard to find availability but IMHO that is the best time. I prefer later summer (last half of August) because most of the mosquitoes have gone (as well as all of the blackflies). September & October can have some nice weather and the crowds have mostly gone. We get some nice fall colours up in this area (depending on the summer weather) so mid October is also busy with leaf peepers from the city.

Since you are in NY you know about snow. A couple of of the destinations you listed  (Georgian Bay -Collingwood, Shanty Bay -Horseshoe Valley & Carriage Ridge/Hills) are in ski areas since they are in our "snow-belt" with squalls coming off Georgian Bay and dumping many inches more there than in nearby areas. I have seen many times where we get a foot of snow and 10 miles away got an inch!  DH & I escape much of our winters now, heading south from late Dec. to early April.


~Diane


----------



## sweetbutter (Nov 7, 2017)

What are the things you can see and do in Ottowa?


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 7, 2017)

sweetbutter said:


> What are the things you can see and do in Ottowa?



Ottawa has Canada's national museums, you can tour parliament (equivalent of congress), markets, I enjoyed the tour of the mint, in the winterm you can skate on the canals, etc.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 7, 2017)

sweetbutter said:


> What are the things you can see and do in Ottowa?



Google is your friend! 
You can start here; https://www.ottawatourism.ca/     or here;  https://where.ca/ontario/ottawa/free-things-to-do-in-ottawa/


~Diane


----------



## Antonio 8069 (Nov 7, 2017)

I can add cycling, cross country skiing and music festivals.  
NB I live there, so can answer more specific queries?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 7, 2017)

sweetbutter said:


> What are the things you can see and do in Ottowa?



On the way to Ottowa / go to Kingston - see the parliamentary fund raisers future home .
There is a " Timeshare" in Kingston - most stays are much longer than a week .
It may have reciprocal trades with  Cayman Islands "resorts"


----------



## am1 (Nov 10, 2017)

I dont disagree but this has to be political.



T-Dot-Traveller said:


> On the way to Ottowa / go to Kingston - see the parliamentary fund raisers future home .
> There is a " Timeshare" in Kingston - most stays are much longer than a week .
> It may have reciprocal trades with  Cayman Islands "resorts"


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 10, 2017)

Kingston is on the way to Ottawa (if your coming from Toronto  on the 401 highway ) and is very historic . Home to Queens Univversity  . Wolf Island which is reached by ferry is close by and worth a visit . The summer day cruises of the 1000 Islands could interest some .
All this is best done between late May and October - for weather reasons .


----------



## richard andrews (Apr 15, 2018)

Interval International lists the following areas of Ontario as destinations:   calabogie offers lakes and golf at very reasonable prices.   Its in the country and TSs offer excellent accommodation on Calabogie Lake for boating waterskiing and fishing.  Cobden, Calabogie Lodge and Calabogie peaks are available in the same area.    My favourite for proximity to water activities is Calabogie Lodge.  The town of Arnprior is 1/2 hr away.


----------



## richard andrews (Apr 15, 2018)

Sorry my reply ended up in your post.   Not sure how to fix it.   I am surprised I could do that.


----------



## Bunk (Apr 15, 2018)

Here is Richard's reply.  I separated it so we don't lose it:

Calabogie offers lakes and golf at very reasonable prices. Its in the country and TSs offer excellent accommodation on Calabogie Lake for boating waterskiing and fishing. Cobden, Calabogie Lodge and Calabogie peaks are available in the same area. My favourite for proximity to water activities is Calabogie Lodge. The town of Arnprior is 1/2 hr away.


----------

